# What diet is best...?



## xxxemmaxxx

What diet is best for losing weight with an underactive thyroid?!


----------



## want2bamom

I went on Visi, its an all natural product. I lost 31 inches in 7 weeks. They call it the 10/2 and a chew, its awesome!! Take 1 pill at 10 then another at 2 as well a chew. Message me if you want more info. I got my mom doing it as well and she looks so good now. :)


----------



## mommatoabeaut

*My friend is currently doing the Clean 9. She also has underactive thyroid and is doing really well on it. It only lasts 9 days but the results from it are mind blowing!*


----------



## suzib76

Eat less and move more. There is no wonder diet or we would all be on it. Losing weight is hard work and takes time. 1lb/2lb a week is a sustainable loss.


----------



## ItsJana

want2bamom said:


> I went on Visi, its an all natural product. I lost 31 inches in 7 weeks. They call it the 10/2 and a chew, its awesome!! Take 1 pill at 10 then another at 2 as well a chew. Message me if you want more info. I got my mom doing it as well and she looks so good now. :)

No, no, no. Snake oil, there is no magic pill, if there were there would be no obese people.


----------



## ItsJana

suzib76 said:


> Eat less and move more. There is no wonder diet or we would all be on it. Losing weight is hard work and takes time. 1lb/2lb a week is a sustainable loss.

YES :thumbup:


----------



## topsy

I have an underactive thyroid and am doing slimming world and Love it. I have lost 4 stone in just under a year xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Slimming world. Nothing is out of bounds, so many yummy recipes to make and because the foods you cook don't taste 'diety' you never feel like your missing out. Ive lost 6lbs in 3 weeks and feel great already. I still enjoy burgers, chips, pasta, lasgane and chocolate. Of course all done the slimming world way xxx


----------



## mum140381

change the complete way you eat cut fat more exercise theres no quick fixes x


----------

